# Rotala macrandra var. ??



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi,
i researched this plant in many APC posts...without results.
I think it is a var. of _Rotala macrandra _; very little plant, the leaves are 0,5cm long.
I don't know...


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

looks like reg red macaranda but deficent.


----------



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi friend,
excuse me, but i don't understand. 
This plant are not mineral deficienty, any stems were gifted to me from a friend in this condition: i cultive this Rotala from a years about...


----------

